# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Μερικά βασικά για Orcad

## flik

Καλησπέρα. Έχω το orcad 16.3, και έχω χρησιμοποιήσει μερικές φορές και το multisim. Το τελευταίο μου φάνηκε πολύ ξεκάθαρο απο την αρχή. Δηλαδή η διαδικασία σχεδιασμού-προσομοίωσης και στο τέλος μεταφορά στο ultiboard, οπού και εκεί την πάλευα, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν με νοιάζει προς το παρόν το pcb.
Στο orcad, πως ξεκινάω ακριβώς. Δηλαδή αυτο που γνωρίζω είναι πως αν ανοίξω το pspice, έχει να βάζεις το κύκλωμα σε μορφή κειμένου και εντολών σωστά;
Αν θελω να κάνω schematic, πρέπει να ανοίξω το capture. Εκεί μετά όμως πως προχωράω; Έχω δει 3 πράγματα, και δεν ξέρω γιατί τα έχει έτσι σε 3 χωριστά. 
1. New->project->schematic
2. new->project->analog digital mixed
3. New->design

Ποια η διαφορά των 3; Παρατήρησα πως στο 2 είναι σαν το πρώτο+οτι έχει ενεργοποιημένες τις επιλογές για pspice. Το 1 και το 2 στο ίδιο με καταλήγουν. Δεν μου φαίνεται ξεκάθαρο, συν του ότι τα libraries δεν βρίσκονται σε έναν φάκελο όλα στο capture, αλλά υπάρχει υποφάκελος Pspice που έχει ξανά libraries που ανοίγω με το capture (όπως η source που έχει μέσα τις πηγές).

Εγώ για να κάνω schematic->simulate->pcb τι ακολουθώ; Δηλαδή δεν θέλω να μάθω πως σχεδιάζω, μόνος μου θα το μάθω, αλλά γιατί τα έχει χωριστά δεν καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## tasosmos

Ετσι ειναι η δομη του orcad, ουσιαστικα ειναι ξεχωριστα προγραμματα αυτα για τον σχεδιασμο (capture) την εξομοιωση (spice) και την πλακετα (layout).

Δες κι αυτο για τα βασικα http://www.hlektronika.gr/files/uplo...D_in_Greek.rar
δεν ειναι και υπεραναλυτικο αλλα με λιγο ψαξιμο θα βγαλεις ακρη.

----------


## flik

Το είχα δει το tutorial, πολύ καλό, αλλά εν πρώτοις αναφέρεται σε παλαιότερη έκδοση, νομίζω τώρα δεν βγάζουν πλέον το layout, και δεύτερον δεν έλυνε την απορία μου σχετικά με τη διαφορά των project types. 
Όπως και να 'χει, μετά απο αρκετό ψάξιμο (δεν υπήρχαν αναφορές πολλές που έλεγαν τι διαφορά έχουν τα project types όταν ξεκινάς εργασία) είδα οτι η μόνη διαφορά είναι στο ότι το analog or mixed έχει μέσα ενσωματωμένο το pspice για προσομοίωση. Δεν έχει άλλες διαφορές όπως στις βιβλιοθήκες κτλ που νόμιζα στην αρχή.
Βέβαια, ασχολήθηκα λίγο, και παρότι μου άρεσε το gui, βρήκα οτι δεν είναι τόσο εύχρηστο όσο το multisim και το proteus. Μάλιστα το τελευταίο έχει πιο πολλά components και απο τα δύο ε; Τουλάχιστον αυτό πρόσεξα. Στο capture πήγα μια απλή γέφυρα με σταθεροποιητή να προσομοιώσω και μου πέταξε 3 διαφορετικά error. Λέω αντε γεια και πήγα στο proteus. Νομίζω πως με βολεύει περισσότερο, τουλάχιστον για να αρχίσω να πειραματίζομαι. Και είναι και 5 φορές μικρότερο σε μέγεθος.

----------

